# net.eth1 fails to start [solved]

## rahulthewall

Using gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r2. I decided to give the new iwlwifi drivers a try. The relevant parts of my kernel configuration.

```

Networking->

        Wireless->

                                              {M} Improved wireless configuration API                                                                           

                                               [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support                                                                          

                                               -*- Wireless extensions                                                                                            

                                              <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                              

                                               Rate control algorithm selection  --->

                                                                   Default rate control algorithm (PID controller based rate control algorithm)  --->                              

                                                                   *** Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will ***                                                               

                                                                   *** build the algorithm into mac80211. ***                                                                      

                                                                   -*- PID controller based rate control algorithm                                                                     

                                                                   < > Simple rate control algorithm (DEPRECATED)                                                                      

                                                                                                                     

                                               [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                                                                  

                                               [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging                                                                       

                                               [ ]   Enable debugging output                                                                                      

                                               < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)  

```

```

Device Drivers->

           Network Device Drivers->

                                   Wireless LAN->

                                                [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                                                                                       

                                                [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                                                                       

                                               < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support                                                               

                                               < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                                           

                                               < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                

                                               < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support                                                                     

                                               < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                                        

                                               < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                                

                                               < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                                         

                                               < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                                              

                                               < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                                                    

                                               < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                                                                

                                               < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                                 

                                               < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support                                                                                      

                                               < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support                                                                                  

                                               < >   Realtek 8187 USB support                                                                                        

                                               < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support                                                                                       

                                               < >   Softmac Prism54 support                                                                                        

                                               < >   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support                                                                       

                                               < >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                                                                                   

                                               <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection                                              

                                               [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver                                                                    

                                               [ ]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers                                                    

                                               [ ]     Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver                                                          

                                               < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)                                   

                                               < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                                 

                                               < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                        

                                               < >   ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support                                                         

                                               < >   Ralink driver support                                                                                            

```

then I created a link from net.lo to net.eth1 and loaded the required modules:

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

modprobe mac80211

mac iwl3945

```

Then I started net.eth1 and got the following error:

```

wall rahul # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   ERROR: interface eth1 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

```

So, please tell me what is going wrong.

----------

## marrowhk

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## rahulthewall

Yes, I am. However, it might be of interest to note, that when I compile my kernel, I get the following warnings.

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol escape_essid

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol free_ieee80211

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/net/wireless/ipw3945.ko needs unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

```

So, maybe someone can point out what the error is.

Oh, and I do not think that the error is specific to iwl3945 because when I switched to ipw3945 I was getting the same error.

And I am using the testing branch of gentoo.

----------

## marrowhk

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rahulthewall3000,

Your 

```
needs unknown symbol
```

errors indicate your kernel is not configured properly.

The ieee80211 option is missing.

----------

## rahulthewall

Well, I have the IEEE 802.11 (mac80211) stack enabled, do I also need the IEEE 802.11 deprecated stack enabled? I thought mac80211 replaces that.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rahulthewall3000,

Its safe to enable both. Not everything has moved yet

----------

## rahulthewall

Thanks NeddySeagoon, that removes the compile warnings. And net.eth1 did not start, because the interface existed and was called net.wlan0. So, it seems that all is working now. Thanks everyone.

----------

